# Metric Zippo Flame Eater



## Woodster (Sep 15, 2013)

First 4 drawings of my Zippo Flame eater in Metric. A very simple engine to build from bar stock.











 

View attachment Body.PDF


View attachment Cylinder.PDF


View attachment End Plate.PDF


View attachment Piston.PDF


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 15, 2013)

Sweet!  I can't wait to see it finished!

Pat on the back for sharing you drawings!

Be sure to put up video when you get finished!  I'll be following your build!


----------



## lennardhme (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks,
watching with anticipation.


----------



## Woodster (Sep 16, 2013)

Next lot of drawings. 
This is a good engine for those moving on from wobblers and is very forgiving as far as accuracy goes. As long as the piston and bore are matched, you don't need to be super critical with dimensions. It's easy to assemble and easy to maintain. Just 2 M3 screws to remove the cylinder and piston/conrod for de-sooting/cleaning.
I used HE30 Aluminium for the cylinder and Titanium for the piston (I used what i had!)

More to follow!

Thoughts/comments welcome. 

View attachment Cam.PDF


View attachment Con Rod.PDF


View attachment Crank Disc.PDF


View attachment Crankshaft.PDF


View attachment Flywheel.PDF


View attachment Piston Rod.PDF


View attachment Post.PDF


View attachment Washer.PDF


----------



## Woodster (Sep 22, 2013)

The last set of drawings and assembly.
Video of 1st run with temporary heavy flywheel.


























 

View attachment Pushrod.PDF


View attachment Valve clamp.PDF


View attachment Valve Block.PDF


View attachment Valve bush.PDF


View attachment Base Plate.PDF


View attachment Bearing retaining cap.PDF


View attachment 0.75 Washer.PDF


View attachment Wrist Pin.PDF


View attachment Valve.PDF


View attachment Assem1.PDF


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Woodster, a good project. And I like the Zippo twist.

Jim


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 22, 2013)

Woodster--Thank you for the drawings. Your engine seems to run very well in the video. I will probably convert the drawings to Imperial units and redraw in Solidworks and maybe---Well, I get bored easily. My "Rupnow Engine" is finished now, and I'm just monitoring the progress of others who are building it. So---Maybe---I'll build a flame eater. I've never built one before.---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 23, 2013)

Woodster--A few questions--What was the thickness of the main bearings. I can get the inner and outer diameters from the part details. what was the inner and outer diameter and thickness of the bearing on the big end of the con rod. What is the diameter of the wheel (I assume there was a wheel or bearing) on the end of the push-rod that rides up against the cam.---You left the length off the pushrod drawing, can you either add it to the drawing or just tell me the overall length.


----------



## Woodster (Sep 23, 2013)

No problem. The main bearings are 12mm O/D 6mm I/D 4mm thick. The conrod bearing is 8mm O/D 3mm I/D 4mm Thick. The spring is (as you guessed) to keep pressure on the cam and sits on the small diameter of the pushrod and butts up against the brass bush/guide. The pushrod roller is another 8 x 4 x 3 bearing held in with a 3mm dowel.
I haven't got round to a full parts or assembly guide yet, but i think you've worked it out.

Apologies and corrected drawing attached. 

View attachment Pushrod.PDF


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you Woodster---Brian


----------



## ShopShoe (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank You Woodster

--ShopShoe


----------

